# Slight Bodywork Required



## malvern_man (Dec 2, 2020)

Here's a short sequence from my local banger/stock car track.


----------



## Anto (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm sure it will polish out.


----------



## IvorB1H (6 mo ago)

It’ll be fine 🤣


----------

